# Ipad 4 et wifi



## Hayam Saury (3 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

je suis l'heureux possesseur du nouvel ipad ( le 4).

J'ai une installation Wifi entièrement apple: time capsule + borne express toute neuve achetée lors du dernier black friday.

Mon problème est le suivant: j'ai constaté une lenteur extrême en wifi alors j'ai installé "speedtest" et les résultats sont navrants. jamais plus de 1 Mbps en descente. alors que mon iphone 4S cartonne entre 6 et 8 Mbps dans la même configuration, les deux appareils étant l'un à côté de l'autre et le test effectué en même temps.

Quelqu'un rencontre-t-il le même probléme ? Y-a-t-il une solution ?

Merci de votre réponse


----------

